

Ask HN: Review my startup, Interstateapp.com - sim0n

We've just released the third version of our app (Interstate) to our existing clients and so we thought this would be a good time to invite the user base of Hacker News to sign up and review our startup.<p>If you're interested in what the app does, Interstate is a project management tool that focuses on development roadmaps. We actively encourage our users to share their roadmaps by placing them on their website using our API (an example of a company doing this is VIRB -  http://virb.com/roadmap). We've got some really cool companies already signed up (such as VIRB, DailyBooth, Foursquare, Squarespace, etc) and we can't wait to hear what you guys think.<p>You can get more information about the site via our homepage (www.interstateapp.com) and you can sign up using the invitation code "hackernews" here: http://interstateapp.com/join. Looking forward to hear your thoughts! :)
======
zephjc
clickable links <http://interstateapp.com/> and
<http://interstateapp.com/join>

~~~
sim0n
Thanks, forgot about adding clickable/lazy links! +1

------
moge
haven't had a chance to look at the other pages but the design of the landing
is nice and clean. Within 5 seconds I knew exactly what it was and what it
did.

I'd be curious of your abandon rate on your signup page. I'd A/B a 2 page
form. Page 1 put the fun stuff name, url, timezone. Page 2 put the personal
stuff.

lastly, the 'name' field is confusing. Changing it to 'project name' or
'company name' would help. I bet a lot of people just type their own name
without reading the form instructions.

~~~
sim0n
First of all, thanks for your comments about the homepage! Good idea regarding
changing "Name" to something else, we've gone ahead and changed it to "Company
Name" to see if that makes it easier to understand when signing up.

As for A/B testing the sign up page, a 2 part sign up process is something
that we've considered and will most probably look in to when we develop a
proper sign up process for when we launch publicly (with a pricing model).

Thanks for all your thoughts, we really appreciate them!

------
joshbuckley
Just trying it out now, and i'm loving it. This could be a really handy tool
for us.

~~~
sim0n
Great to hear, Josh! If you encounter any issues whilst using the app feel
free to drop me an email at simon@wakecodesleep.com or just use our Get
Satisfaction :)

